
The cyber-attack that sent an Alaskan community back in time - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190108-the-cyber-attack-that-sent-an-alaskan-community-back-in-time
======
cordonbleu
i have first hand knowledge regarding what led up to this.

As an admin/sysman have a firm up to date security policy in place, and be
sure your employees understand it is vital. some minimal training regarding
how to recognize phishing and social engineering would have went a long way
toward hardening the people aspect of attack surface.

The extent of damage was very preventable multiple opportunities to avoid
further damage were not even considered.

